# [K3B] Imposibilidad de grabar DVD-R (Solucionado)

## capisergio

Hola, resulta que al intentar grabar DVD-R k3b me da un error diciéndome que ha habido un fallo de E/S y que prueba a grabar el medio a 1x. La grabadora funciona y los discos me van bien, así que se tiene que deber a algo que no hago bien. Tengo instalados k3b, cdrecord y dvd-+rw-tools actualizados a 20/11. Gracias de antemano

ACTUALIZACIÓN Y RESUMEN:

-Versiones:

gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r4 

dvd+rw-tools-5.21.4.10.8 

k3b-0.11.17

-Mensaje de error:

OPC Failed. Please try writing speed 1x.

Fatal error at startup: Error de entrada/salida

-Debugging output:

---------------------- 

K3b Version:0.11.17 

KDE Version: 3.3.1 

QT Version: 3.3.3 

growisofs 

----------------------- 

/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd: engaging DVD-R DAO upon user request... 

:-[ PERFORM OPC failed with SK=5h/ASC=2Ch/ACQ=00h]: Input/output error 

growisofs comand: 

----------------------- 

/usr/bin/growisofs -Z /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd -use-the-force-luke=notray -use-the-force-luke=tty -use-the-force-luke=dao -dvd-compat -speed=4 -gui -graft-points -volid VARIOS -volset -appid K3B THE CD KREATOR VERSION 0.11.17 (C) 2003 SEBASTIAN TRUEG AND THE K3B TEAM -publisher -preparer K3b - Version 0.11.17 -sysid LINUX -volset-size 1 -volset-seqno 1 -sort /tmp/kde-root/k3bfoNdOa.tmp -rational-rock -hide-list /tmp/kde-root/k3bXfeLec.tmp -joliet -hide-joliet-list /tmp/kde-root/k3bpOHrZa.tmp -full-iso9660-filenames -iso-level 2 -path-list /tmp/kde-root/k3bvCan5a.tmp

-Procedimiento:

He revisado permisos, que las rutas sean correctas, bit suidroot, detección de los dipositivos... todo correcto. También he probado a arrancar la aplicación como root y como usuario normal, estando éste incluido en el grupo cdr.

-Solución:

Finalmente parece ser que k3b no me permite como método de grabación DAO (Disc at once) cuando sí debería. Curiosamente tampoco me detecta la grabadora como dvd+r, cuando sí lo es. La grabadora tiene el último firmware y en hasefroch funciona al 100%.

-Caracerísticas relacionadas de la grabadora:

DVD+R/RW (Write)

Sequential Write, Multisession, Random Access Write DVD+MRW (Physical formatting in background)

DVD-R/RW (Write)

Disc at Once, Incremental recording, Multiborder recording, Restricted Overwriting

-Características detectadas:

http://servidorftp.homelinux.com/px708.jpg

Un saludo y muchas gracias a todos por la incalculable ayuda.Last edited by capisergio on Mon Nov 22, 2004 9:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gentoosiastix

te hace lo mismo si lansas el programa como "root" (desde una consola) ???

lo pregunto, porque a mi me dio algun problema "raro" y cuando lo arrancaba como root funcionaba perfectamente (tema de permisos)

----------

## capisergio

Me da error de growisofs no encontrado. Adjunto la captura del error corriendolo como usuario normal [img:dafe8faa62]http://servidorftp.homelinux.com/captura.jpg[/img:dafe8faa62]Last edited by capisergio on Sun Nov 21, 2004 7:36 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Gentoosiastix

no se ve nada??? el ftp esta muerto o el enlcae mal..  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## capisergio

Es que no se por que me modifica la URL. Ésta es la imágen: http://servidorftp.homelinux.com/captura.jpg

----------

## Gentoosiastix

no dices si solo te pasa con los DVDs o tambien con los CDrs??

intenta esto

```
#chmod 4755 /usr/bin/cdrecord
```

 a ver si es un tema de permisos del programa.....

----------

## capisergio

Ya tenía revisados los permisos tanto para cdrecord como para dvd+rw-tools. El error con cdrtools es este: http://servidorftp.homelinux.com/cdr.jpg

Me he quedado asi   :Shocked:  . Sin embargo inicializando k3b como root sí graba cd's. Salu2

----------

## Tanisete

En cuanto a los cd's, se me ocurre:

tienes cdrecord con suid? Es decir... lo tipico que te sale con el k3b... utilizando k3bsetup2 se soluciona y tal... si es asi, y tienes un kernel de la 2.6.9, por eso no te funciona... hazle "chmod 755" al cdrecord y prueba.

En cuanto a los dvd's:

Que version exacta de dvd+rw tools tienes? Existe un bug con la 2.6.9 y las dvd+rw 5.20... yo actualize a las 5.21 y sin problema.

Espero que esto te ayude de algo, si no prueba a postear el resultado de pinchar en "show debugging options" de k3b.

Un saludo!

----------

## capisergio

Veamos, versiones:

gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r4

dvd+rw-tools-5.21.4.10.8

k3b-0.11.17

Los permisos están revisados, incluidos el bit suid, he probado arrancando la aplicación como usuario y como root, y también figura el usuario en el grupo cdr. Perdón por no especificar desde un principio. Salu2

El mensaje de show debbugging output al completo:

System

-----------------------

K3b Version:0.11.17 

KDE Version: 3.3.1

QT Version: 3.3.3

growisofs

-----------------------

/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd: engaging DVD-R DAO upon user request...

:-[ PERFORM OPC failed with SK=5h/ASC=2Ch/ACQ=00h]: Input/output error

growisofs comand:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/growisofs -Z /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd -use-the-force-luke=notray -use-the-force-luke=tty -use-the-force-luke=dao -dvd-compat -speed=4 -gui -graft-points -volid VARIOS -volset  -appid K3B THE CD KREATOR VERSION 0.11.17 (C) 2003 SEBASTIAN TRUEG AND THE K3B TEAM -publisher  -preparer K3b - Version 0.11.17 -sysid LINUX -volset-size 1 -volset-seqno 1 -sort /tmp/kde-root/k3bfoNdOa.tmp -rational-rock -hide-list /tmp/kde-root/k3bXfeLec.tmp -joliet -hide-joliet-list /tmp/kde-root/k3bpOHrZa.tmp -full-iso9660-filenames -iso-level 2 -path-list /tmp/kde-root/k3bvCan5a.tmp 

PD: Al margen de los problemas, que sé que no son propiciados por k3b, ¿hay algún otro suite de grabación que merezca la pena?

----------

## Tanisete

tienes algun enlace simbolico que apunte al dvd? En ese caso mira si esta correcto... eso podria ser.

----------

## capisergio

Los enlaces creo que son correctos, no tengo enlaces simbólicos y en la configuración de k3b me figura:

-bus0/target0 grabadora

-bus1/target0 lector

lo cual es correcto. Gracias a todos por el interés, yo ya no se qué más mirar   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## pcmaster

Gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r3 trae un parche para solucionar problemas con la grabadora, pero que "necesita probarse". La versión -r4 soluciona otro fallo que no tiene nada que ver, así que mi consejo es que si la versión 2.6.9-r4 te da problemas, de momento te quedes con gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r10 que funciona muy bien.

Cuando las versiones posteriores del kernel (2.6.9 o, quien sabe, 2.6.10) estén libres de fallos, habrá llegado el momento de actualizar.

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Pues no se me ocurre nada mas....... supongo que despues del cambio y/o actualizacion del kernel habras re-emergido las dvd+rw-tools y el k3b.....

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## capisergio

SI, tras las actualizaciones volví a emerger todo desde el principio. Al final ayer me acosté para poder pensar hoy con más claridad. Finalmente esta mañana he dado con el problema. Os lo resumo en el primer post para que quede accesible. Salu2 y gracias a todos.

----------

## wolff

Buenas pues yo tengo el mismo problema que tenias tu pero no consigo arreglarlo   :Evil or Very Mad:  ... ya no se que mirar la verdad.... por tanto.. algún otro programa de grabación????

antes me iva de perlas pero un buen dia.... se fue

----------

## capisergio

k3b sólo es un frontend que gestiona los programas de grabación. Si tienes el mismo error que yo, otro gestor no te lo va a solucionar. Pon configuraciones, logs, describe que has probado etc... y te intentaremos ayudar. Salu2

----------

## wolff

Los errores que me dan son exactamente los mismos.

Problema de OPC. He probado grabación con DAO e incremental y nada.

La grabadora no esta probada en Windows, pero me graba CD-R perfectamente.

He provado con DVD diferentes, princo y verbatim a diferentes velocidades de 1x a 4x, todos DVD-R, la grabadora es una NEC 3500 nuevecita, soporta tanto dvd-r como +r y dual layer.

He reemergido diferentes veces tanto las dvd+rtools como el cdrecord y el k3b.

Un dvd ya grabado lo lee sin problemas.

Versiones::

Mientras escribia esto me ha dado por volver a ponerlo... y funciona 

 :Twisted Evil: 

Hasta ahora siempre habia hecho pruebas, "simulation" para evitar perder DVD's, ya me pasó con la grabadora antigua, en cambio ahora me ha dado por ponerlo a grabar directamente, sin simulaciones y funciona... a ver si termina de grabar bien.

----------

